# Bobcats



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm just curious to know how many of you cat trappers typically tag out all 6 tags a year.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried trapping a few years ago--bought one bobcat tag. I couldn't even get one. I'd be impressed with someone who was able to max out. It's a lot of work.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have only ever even seen one bobcat in the wild. Are there areas where they are more densely populated and how would you even figure that out? They seem pretty stealthy.


----------



## Bucksnort (Nov 15, 2007)

Last year I put out some trail cams on false trap sets (I had no tags) and picked up a cat on 3/3 cameras. So I bought the max 6. Hopefully it won't have wasted my money.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think their hard to trap if you know the terrain they live in. However that's a lot of terrain if your going to tag 6

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Cats can be simple to catch if you know what your doing. I only have two tags this year, and with the fur prices tanked I'll just mount them up. I use cage traps for Cats. I can release the females, and keep the BIG Toms.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Here is a good looking cat hanging around the cabin


----------

